# PM G4 et écran : adaptateur MAC DB15 femelle / HD15 male



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Juin 2008)

Salut tout le monde.

Dans le but de brancher un écran d'un autre temps (Apple multiple Scan 17" Display) sur un PM G4 plus tout jeune mais encore très vaillant, je suis à la recherche d'un adaptateur DB15 femelle (le câble sortant de l'écran est un DB 15 mâle) / HD15 mâle (ou "VGA" : entrée du PM G4).

Oui, je sais, on trouve (encore) ça dans le commerce mais j'ai dans l'idée que ce genre de "bricole" traîne au fond d'un tiroir de certains macusers (par exemple, ceux qui ont remplacé leur vieux tube cathodique par un écran plat qui tue), et j'aime pas le gaspillage...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Juin 2008)

Bon, ben il n'y a pas foule...  

Pour faire avancer mon Schmilblick© : c'est ça un adaptateur DB15 fem. / HD15 mâle







à vot bon coeur m'sieur dame...


----------



## jeforce (18 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, 

j'ai acheté un adaptateur du même type pour brancher sur un mac performa 400, je l'est recu aujourd'hui et je viens de testé mais quand je le branche sur un ecran celui-ci met "frequence out of range" , je pense que cela viens du fait que l'adaptateur ne dispose pas de Dipswitch donc si tu en veux un je pense qu'il faut mieux le prendre avec dipswitch  .

Si quelqu'un a eu solution pour que cela fonctionne sans dipswitch je suis preneur .

Edit : Arf je viens de voir qu'en fais moi c'est du DB15 mâle. / HD15 fem pour le branché a un ecran de PC, dsl pour ma fausse reponse


----------

